

The Comcast MIT Career Fair Programming Challenge - Walkman
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/article/20140920001500-7852436-the-comcast-mit-career-fair-programming-challenge

======
jakethedog
It took me longer than I'd like to get all three solutions but I sure had fun
finding them. Two are easy while I had to think more to get the third.

